# Touch Up Paint Color and Part#?



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

Does anybody know the touch up paint color and hopefully a part number for a HS1332? 

I found and older thread on here that lists a invalid part number for a paint. The guy looking for it also never confirmed if it was correct or not. 

I can't find anything on the google....


----------



## mobeasto123 (Dec 31, 2013)

it seems that a lot of people use Rustoleum Sunrise Red or even Safety Red.. If it could help you out..

I was at it too and that's all I found.. I think I'll bring a small part to the store to see if it match !!

DAvid


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

tonysak said:


> Does anybody know the touch up paint color and hopefully a part number for a HS1332?


The Honda accessories catalog lists "Bright Red" (paint code "R8") as the red paint for all Honda snowblowers. The Honda Part Number is *08707-R8* list price for one 12 oz aerosol can is $11.99.










Google the part number to find a Honda Dealer selling it online, or use this link to find a Honda Dealer in your area: *Find A Honda Dealer*


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> The Honda accessories catalog lists "Bright Red" (paint code "R8") as the red paint for all Honda snowblowers. The Honda Part Number is *08707-R8* list price for one 12 oz aerosol can is $11.99.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Robert. I tried searching Honda R8 Bright red and variations of that in the past, the only thing that came up was the Audi R8 in Red


----------

